# No Sleep Til Sydney live festival photo gallery



## Wretched (Dec 21, 2010)

The below is a link to my photo gallery of over 190 images from Saturday's No Sleep Til Sydney metal and punk music festival at the Sydney Entertainment Quarter, NSW Australia.

Megadeth were the headliners, playing their Rust In Peace 20th anniversary setlist. Katatonia also played, along with GWAR, NOFX, Dropkick Murphys, Parkway Drive, We Came as Romans, Suicide Silence, August Burns Red and more.

CLICK HERE to view the gallery.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2010)

Dat Garza


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 21, 2010)

sweet. wish i had that job


----------

